# B14 Owners



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

i have tein basic coilovers and front and rear strut tower bars, which has reduce my body roll and understear to almost nill, but i would love to get it to none. 

so i was thinking that installing stock front and rear sway bars would do this. making my car's suspension neutral. what do you huys think?


*Neutral:* This is the fast way around a turn where all four wheels slide evenly. Since the total friction circle traction of each tire is being used, all the available grip that the tires have and the car possesses is being put to the ground.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

glad to see people reading the infinite wisdom of Mr Kojima. 

New swaybars will definitely help, but ultimately its how you adjust everything, and in the end its how you drive the thing that counts.


----------



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks for the advice. lately i've been trying to tune the suspension using different tire preasure, i found it to be useful. interms of helping the underster, it's still that little bit of body roll that i can't seem to get rid of. i really think that the anti sway bars will help this problem.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

dbess said:


> thanks for the advice. lately i've been trying to tune the suspension using different tire preasure, i found it to be useful. interms of helping the underster, it's still that little bit of body roll that i can't seem to get rid of. i really think that the anti sway bars will help this problem.


they're also called anti-roll bars. that should give you an idea of what their purpose is.  

be careful you dont overcorrect understeer too much or you'll find yourself facing the wrong way in turns a lot. Whats the purpose of the car? daily driver, weekend racer? auto x?


----------



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

it 's a daily driver... From time to time i would like to compete at a soldex event (small circuit outlined with cones one person at a time, best time wins). so it also a weekend racer. not much for drag racing more in to circuit racing.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool beans. Sounds like exactly what i'm doing w/ my car. Daily driver, weekend auto-x'er. Have you had the opportunity to run your car in an event w/ the tiens yet? what do you think of them? My stock suspension is just about shot and its about time for a replacement.


----------



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

I love my Teins. I haven't had the chance to use it in the local solodex... i hope to soon. to be honest the ride is a bit bouncy, after all they are coil overs. here in trinidad the road are bad and i still find the stiffness bareble although my stepmom drove the car and said that she needed a sports bra to drive it haha... on the other hand it has taken away almost all of my body roll and makes spirited driving lots of fun. i suggest not slamming your car to the ground, which i suspect you wont, because you sound to me to be performance oriented bloke. stay within the manufacturers specifications. so all in all i would tell you to buy the teins whether the SS or the basics. that my sales pitch


----------

